# Clipper suggestions for newbie?



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

*Clippers*

I use a Wahl Chromado Cord or Cordless which is a nice feature to it. I've had no problems with it, an I would say it's a fairly quiet clipper. I like the 5 in 1 blade adjustment also. Hope that helps you some with a recommendation on a clipper to get.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I use the Wahl Arco SE for face, ears, feet, tail, underbelly, and I use an Andis for the body...only because I use either a 4f blade, or a 3/4 " blade...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I dont have a clipper yet but Im shopping. I really like to read customer reviews. I figure if dozens of people who have used a product are going to tell me what they think, I better listen to what they have to say. Amazon seems to have the most customer reviews. Based on what Ive read there, the most loved clipper seems to be the Oster 76076-010 Classic 76. Out of 175 reviews, 144 people gave it 5 stars. Only 7 gave it 1 star. If you can find a clipper with a better batting average than that (with a significant number of reviews), please let me know!

I dont think (from reading the reviews) that the Classic 76 is exceptionally quiet. I recall that some Andis models are known for being quiet, but they also seem to be known for getting hot.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone ever try an Oster A5 clipper? Good? Bad? (Apparently, my parents have a brand new one, never used.)


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

iuhippiechick said:


> Anyone ever try an Oster A5 clipper? Good? Bad? (Apparently, my parents have a brand new one, never used.)


There are actually a few different clippers called A5: The "Golden" and the "Turbo", and I think both come in a single and two speed version. Ive never used either, just read lots of reviews. Lots of people complain that the turbo gets really hot, and blows hot air on your hand. In my other post I said the classic 76 got the best reviews but I didnt realize that the Golden got such better reviews than the turbo. People seem to love the Golden 2 speed version:







For some reason the single speed version gets lots more one star reviews where people say they quit cutting after a few grooms.



Dog Grooming: Electric Clippers


Some good info about maintaning Oysters on this page. Lack of maintenance might explain why some people report they cut fine for a while then quit.

Clipper Repair


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I first looked up the Oster "Classic 76" clippers after seeing a pro groomer using them. But I just realized that they are not marketed as pet/animal clippers, so I dont know how many of the glowing reviews on Amazon are for using them on humans.

I guess Im back to leaning towards the A5 Golden 2-speed clippers.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Andis 2 speed


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a groomer but I work on my spoo at home (i work almost an hour away). my home clippers are a pair of cordless Wahl Bravuras with the stainless steel clipper combs made for it.

I got Bonzai from an excellent breeder (Karen at Desert Reef) at 9 .weeks. she had already experienced clippers on her face/feet/tail two or three times before she came home. I started Bonzai's face/feet/fanny almost immediately using a 15 blade. I would do face one week (after bath/dry) and the feet/tail the next. She is still on a weekly bath schedule but I only shave her fff once a month ish now. I gradually changed the blade I used to a shorter, finer length over several weeks. At 6 months I started using a 40 blade and have used a Sharp 30 or 40 every time since without reaction.

You CAN use a Wahl Bravura with clipper combs on the whole body. Is recommend buying a black blade as well for clipper comb work. Use the silver blade that comes with it on the center (15) setting in the beginning. It is an EXTREMELY quiet clipper that many pros use on puppies and extremely sensitive dogs.

Good luck! And remember, no shame in having a pro do it every few months to reset pattern lines that you can follow between sessions!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have several and like my wahl the best..the andis gets too hot. Wahl cordless never gets hot, is quiet, and has adjustable blade..from 40 to 10 or 15.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I'm a groomer but I work on my spoo at home (i work almost an hour away). my home clippers are a pair of cordless Wahl Bravuras with the stainless steel clipper combs made for it.
> 
> I got Bonzai from an excellent breeder (Karen at Desert Reef) at 9 .weeks. she had already experienced clippers on her face/feet/tail two or three times before she came home. I started Bonzai's face/feet/fanny almost immediately using a 15 blade. I would do face one week (after bath/dry) and the feet/tail the next. She is still on a weekly bath schedule but I only shave her fff once a month ish now. I gradually changed the blade I used to a shorter, finer length over several weeks. At 6 months I started using a 40 blade and have used a Sharp 30 or 40 every time since without reaction.
> 
> ...


Someone posted that they love Wahl Bravuras, but they only use them for FFT. Do you prefer a more powerful clipper for body work?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I'm a groomer but I work on my spoo at home (i work almost an hour away). my home clippers are a pair of cordless Wahl Bravuras with the stainless steel clipper combs made for it.
> 
> I got Bonzai from an excellent breeder (Karen at Desert Reef) at 9 .weeks. she had already experienced clippers on her face/feet/tail two or three times before she came home. I started Bonzai's face/feet/fanny almost immediately using a 15 blade. I would do face one week (after bath/dry) and the feet/tail the next. She is still on a weekly bath schedule but I only shave her fff once a month ish now. I gradually changed the blade I used to a shorter, finer length over several weeks. At 6 months I started using a 40 blade and have used a Sharp 30 or 40 every time since without reaction.
> 
> ...


i'm so glad i saw your post. i also have a wahl bravura (Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper | PetEdge.com) - is this the same one you are talking about? i also ordered SS combs that supposedly fit this clipper but i can't figure, for the life of me, how to put them on. also, even if i did figure out how to put them on, i don't know which setting to put the blade at. so, i was about to order an Andis with switchable blades. maybe i don't need to order another clipper???


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts! My parents clippers are the Oster A5 Golden. If I work up the courage to try clipping my little girl, I'm tempted to try them...while in the meantime I shop for something else. The breeder groomed her before she came home with us, but she's starting to get a big shaggy, so I'm going to have to decide something fairly quickly!


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

*FFT clipper favorites??*

So, I finally worked up the courage and have been using my parents Oster A5 Golden for awhile now. Knock on wood...it's been awesome! However, it is a bit bulky/wide for doing quick FFT trims. Any suggestions on a decent FFT clipper?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used the Andis AG single speed, and I use an Andis AG 2 speed at work. I like both and either or would be good clippers to use for all around body clipping. As for FFF depends on what length you like. I like 40s/50s for my FFF on my own dogs. Most pets get a 10 or 15 in those areas whowever. I can only stand really short for feet even on pets, so for years I used the Wahl Peanut which is great for small feet.

I have used the wahl bravura, it is very quiet and the blade does not get hot easily. It cuts thru the coat like a hot knife thru butter, and great at the lengths of 10 and 15. However if I put it to the 40 blade length it nicked the hell out of my girl so I never bought it. Its useless for my purposes, but loved for faces and sanitaries that need to be on 10/15 length anyway!

I now recently purchased the Oster Volt (cordless) since I show, and needed a cordless clipper that could do the 50 length. It is like the other A5 clippers and accepts those blades. I LOVE IT!! It may be too pricey for you at about 250, I dont know but Im happy. I ONLY use it for my personal dogs. A coworker bought a pair for work and she absolutely loves it too! 

However If I were you I would just have one clipper for everything. Sure I went 4yrs with just the Wahl Peanut, but also hand scissored my girl too. She is almost 9 years old now and have only recently started to use clippers on her body.


----------

